

Monday’s medical myth: reading in dim light ruins your eyesight - jhealy
http://theconversation.edu.au/mondays-medical-myth-reading-in-dim-light-ruins-your-eyesight-3149

======
rlpb
I was expecting some evidence, such as a scientific study. Instead, all we
have is someone merely claiming that it's a myth, which is no better than
someone inventing a myth in the first place.

------
pasbesoin
Bright light contracts your pupils. The smaller diameter leads to a greater
effective depth of focus. For people who have difficulty focusing on close
items, this can help, I believe.

It doesn't mean dim light is "destroying" your eyesight. However, it could be
reducing the effective depth of focus, making it difficult to see what you're
looking at clearly.

